# i76700k zu heiß?



## ForsakenArcher (1. August 2016)

*i76700k zu heiß?*

Hallo Freunde,
Ich hab mir einen neuen PC zusammen gestellt, und ich glaube ich hab blöd beim Lüfter gespart.
Meine CPU läuft in Arma teilweise auf 93 Grad

I7 6700k
Gtx 1070
Gehäuse Antec GX505
CPU Lüfter xilence i402

ich hab im Idle 30-38 Grad
bei Spielen wie WoW 60-70 Grad
Aber in Arma 3 hab ich 80-93 Grad

Das liegt bestimmt am Kühler oder ?


----------



## MaxDau (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Also mMn ist 93 zu heis. Ist er denn übertaktet? Schau doch mal mit CPU-Z wie er taktet wenn er ausgelastet wird und wie hoch der Vcore geht. 
Aber eigentlich sollte er bei 4,0GHz (wovon ich ausgehe) nicht über 70-75 Grad Celsius gehen.

Hätte noch einen Hex 2.0 zu verkaufen


----------



## ForsakenArcher (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

kann ich das bei cpu z den einstellen das er die takt details speichert ? hab nur 1 monitor und müsste dafür auf den desktop gehen und dann sind die werte ja wieder normal ?


----------



## sunshine1211 (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Was erwartest von einem 18 € lüfter??
Dann bestimmt noch deren WLP.
Du solltest mal über einen neueren Lüfter nachdenken,
preisvorstellung? 
wenn es günstig sein soll dann sowas in der     
Art 
Brocken 2 CPU-Kühler - 140 mm kostet so um die 40 €


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiÃŸ?*



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> ...und ich glaube ich hab blöd beim Lüfter gespart....


Was erwartest Du? Es ist ein kleiner Kühler. Aber er hat einen riesigen Vorteil, er wird die empfindliche Skylake CPU-Platine 
mit seinem geringen Gewicht und mit dem Push Pin garantiert nicht beschädigen. Das Ding kühlt eindeutig besser als ein 
boxed Kühler und ist dabei leiser.

Das Problem liegt vermutlich im Gehäuse mit seinen original nur zwei mal 120mm Lüftern:
Antec GX505 blau mit Sichtfenster (0761345-15505-2) in Gehause: PC-Gehause | heise online Preisvergleich

Bau in das Gehäuse vier Lüfter ein, vorne zwei und hinten und oben hinten. Dann wird auch Dein CPU-Kühler
kühlere Luft bekommen und das ganze wird Richtung 3-7 °C kühler werden, je nach dem, mit welcher Spannung 
Du gerade die Lüfter betreibst. Es ist jetzt nicht kritisch, nur unschön und man bekommt das in den Griff. Der beste 
Kühler bringt nichts, wenn es im Gehäuse warm wird. Die Wärme muss raus, ganz einfach. Danach kann man über
einen besseren Kühler nachdenken, wenn Du mal übertakten willst. Bis dahin kannst Du Dich in OC einlesen und
mit reduzierter Spannung die Wärmenetwicklung der CPU erheblich senken.

Pack Dir z.B. diese beiden hinten und oben hinten rein.  Mit 12V und 800 U/min sind die weiterhin sehr leise:
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder, wenn Du sie über das Mainboard regeln willst, ist sowas ein guter Preis-/Leistungstip:
be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die originalen Lüfter packst Du dann beide nach vorne. Und so solltest Du sie einbauen:
*1. Optimierung mit drei Lüftern:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
2. Optimierung mit vier Lüfter:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogami (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Wüsste nicht, daß mein Skyläke jemals so heiß war. Nutze den Prolimatech Genesis mit Noctua + Noiseblocker-Lüfter. Das ist 'ne andere Preisklasse, aber auch 'ne andere Liga. Tu dir den Gefallen, bestell einen guten Kühler und Paste. Viel Erfolg!!!

PS: Airflow-Optimierung kann natürlich nicht schaden, allerdings bewirkt das auch keine Wiúnder


----------



## ForsakenArcher (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Hallo danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Also im Gehäuse sind 4 Lüfter verbaut.
Und bezgl. Cpu Kühler Kollege würde mir seinen Alpenföhn Brocken ECO quasi Schenken, wäre das eine verbesserung zu dem jetzigen ? 
Und da ich totaler Laie bin, wenn ich den jetzigen Kühler tauschen muss, kann ich das Mainboard drinlassen ? Habe leider noch nie einen Cpu Kühler montiert bzw demontiert.
ich werde morgen mal mit core temp und cpu z die Daten auslesen und hier Posten, evtl ist das ja auch nur ne Einstellungssache ? 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## sunshine1211 (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

selbst wenn er durch diese konfig 3- 7 grad gewinnt ist er, von 93 grad ausgehend mit rund 83 grad immer noch zu warm,lass mal richtig heiß werden draussen,unter 70 grad sollte er schon sein mMn.

Der Brocken ECO ist um einiges besser ja

aber nimm eine vernünftige wärmeleitpaste die mx 4 beispielsweise


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> Also im Gehäuse sind 4 Lüfter verbaut.


Mist, dann ziehe ich meinen Vorschlag zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Was für ein jämmerlicher Kühler! 
Wie sind denn die Lüfterdrehzahlen? Hast Du das Ding irgendwie auf silent gestellt? Der kleine Lüfter muss schon
auf Drehzahl kommen. Auch die vier Gehäuselüfter sollten nicht nur auf Minimaldrehzahl laufen.



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> Alpenföhn Brocken ECO quasi Schenken, wäre das eine verbesserung zu dem jetzigen ?


Ja, erheblich, der Kühler reicht erstmal, der hat einen weseltlich größeren Lüfter (120mm anstatt aktuell 92mm) und er hat vier Wärmeleitrohre (Heatpipes) anstatt zwei



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> Und da ich totaler Laie bin, wenn ich den jetzigen Kühler tauschen muss, kann ich das Mainboard drinlassen ? Habe leider noch nie einen Cpu Kühler montiert bzw demontiert.
> ich werde morgen mal mit core temp und cpu z die Daten auslesen und hier Posten, evtl ist das ja auch nur ne Einstellungssache ?


Geht alles, Dein Gehäuse hat hinter dem Mainboard eine Aussparung. Schraubst Du die rechte Seitenwand ab, kannst Du von hinten die Backplate (Verstärkungsplatte) des Brocken Eco montieren. Es ist im Prinzip einfach, nimm Dir aber Zeit dafür und schau Dir im Internet ein paar Videos an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einbauanleitung:*
Schau Dir an, ob Du das verstehst. Kannst Du IKEA Möbel zusammenbauen? Dann klappt das mit dem Kühler auch:
http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/ManualBrockenECOFinal.pdf


----------



## ForsakenArcher (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiÃŸ?*

Man geht das schnell hier, vielen vielen Dank Leute.
Ich hab mir jetzt einen neuen Broken Eco bestellt für 30 Euro,  ist besser als auf meinem neuen "Baby" gebraucht kram aufzuschrauben, ist bei dem Brocken Eco WP dabei oder muss man das extra bestellen ? steht irgendwie nichts in der Beschreibung.
interessierterUser, du meinst ich bekomm das hin ? Kann man da soleicht nichts Kaputt machen ? ich lass mir aufjedenfall Zeit, ist schonmal viel Wert das ich das Mainboard drinlassen kann... der Brocken passt auch ? der sieht sehr groß aus, auf der Beschreibung.
Ich würde mir dann Samstag Nachmittag 14 Uhr wenn bis dahin der Kühler da ist, als Ziel setzen zum Einbau, evtl kann ich hier im Forum dann ja direkt schreiben wenn was unklar ist (wird bestimmt der Fall sein )  ?
Kann ich den PC bis Samstag noch nutzen ? oder muss ich mir Sorgen machen bei den Temperaturen ? dann würde ich meinen alten Laptop verwenden bis dahin ( läuft nur nichts vernünftiges drauf auf der Kiste )  

Edit: Lüfterdrehzahlen sind im Bios auf Maximal gestellt, laut Hardware Temp dreht der dauerhaft mit 2200... Gehäuselüfter hab ich echt keine Ahnung wo ich das Einstellen kann im Bios

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiÃŸ?*



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> ist bei dem Brocken Eco WP dabei


Ja, ist dabei, für ca. 2-3 Versuche. Nimm ungefähr eine Erbse und verstreiche es auf der CPU UND dem Kühlerboden. Er ist nicht geschliffen. Neu hätte ich etwas anderes empfohlen, aber gut, nimm ihn ...
Nicht immer so schnell, gute Beratung dauert... 



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> interessierterUser, du meinst ich bekomm das hin ?


Ich kenne Dich und Deine beiden linken Hände, oder den filigranen Handwerker nicht. 



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> Kann man da soleicht nichts Kaputt machen ?


Kaputt machen kann man alles, aber es ist robust.

1. Strom raus, Netzteil abschalten. Etwas warten. 
2. Die Backplate hat zwei runde Aussparungen, die haben ihren Sinn, Baut man die Backplate verdreht ein, verkantet es, so schnell geht aber nichts kaputt. Auch gibt es einseitig weiche Elemente, die müssen gegen das Mainboard, da liegen Leiterbahnen, Baut man es verkehrt rum ein und rucket und wackelt wie ein Berserker, kann man das Mainboard beschädigen. Also, in Ruhe anschauen, alles verstehen und bei Fragen schreibe hier lieber.
3. Lies Dir die Anleitung vorher durch. Du bekommst mehre Einbauvorrichtungen, weil AMD und INTEl anders ausgebaut sind. leg Dir ales hin, geht Schritt für Schritt vorher durch, bau es einmal zur Probe ohne Wärmeleitpaste ein ud dann im weitern Ansatz richtig. 

Das ganze dauert 5min, wenn man weiss, was man macht, nimm Du Dir 2h Zeit, dann versteht man es. Und ja, er passt, sonst hätte ich schon geschrien.
Erlaut sind:  CPU-Kühler: bis max. 158mm Höhe 
Der Brocken Eco ist 150mm hoch. Der leichtfertig empfohlene Brocken mit 165mm Höhe wäre natürlich nicht rein gegangen ...
Ideal von der Kühlleistung her wäre für das Gehöäuse dieses Ding gewesen:
Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber der hätte schon den Nachteil, dann man wegend er starren Befestigung die Platine beschädigen könnte. Der Brocken Eco wird über Federvorspannung verschraubt, das ist DAU-sicher.

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Icedaft (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Wer sich einen 6700k zulegt, sollte auch für adäquate Kühlung sorgen, ein BQ DRP 3, ein Noctua D15 oder wenn es günstig sein soll, ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer sich einen 6700k zulegt, sollte auch für adäquate Kühlung sorgen, ein BQ DRP 3, ein Noctua D15 oder wenn es günstig sein soll, ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


Und für die Kühler dann auch gleich ein neues Gehäusse, damit sie reinpassen 
CPU-Kühler: bis max. 158mm Höhe

Schau Dir das Video in Ruhe an und den Test:
[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?
Alpenfohn Brocken ECO - Im Check - YouTube


----------



## ForsakenArcher (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Ok mach ich Vielen Dank intressierterUser, wenn ich Samstag Probleme bekomme schreibe ich hier und mach erst weiter wenn du mir geantwortet hast hehe .
Kann ich den PC noch bis Samstag im jetzigen Zustand nutzen ? oder ist das zu Gefährlich ?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Völlig ungefährlich ...

Wenn es der CPU zu warm wird, regelt sie sich runter.



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> wenn ich Samstag Probleme bekomme schreibe  ich hier und mach erst weiter wenn du mir geantwortet hast hehe  .


Jeder hier im Forum kann und wird Dich dazu gut beraten. Das ist wirklich einfach, die Tücke liegt aber im Detail. Darum bitte genau schauen, was wo wie montiert wird.


----------



## ForsakenArcher (1. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Ok Danke User (: ich duck mich dann mal und sage bis samstag ? 

Schönen Abend noch und Vielen Vielen Dank


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Um das Thema abzuschließen, hier ein Link zu einer Montage des Brocken Eco, die wir Stück für Stück unterstützen, 
Das war harteArbeit, dass brauche ich nicht nochmal. Lies es Dir durch, es sollte viele mögliche Fragen von Dir beantworten:
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Einbau


----------



## ForsakenArcher (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

hallo zusammen , 
Der Brocken der geliefert wurde ist defekt der geht heute wieder raus ... Ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden bis zum 1 zu warten (Kohle) und mir dann ein neues Gehäuse + Wakü verbauen zu lassen .. Meint ihr ich kann den Rechner trotzdem nutzen bis zum 1 mit cpu Temps von 80-90 Grad ? Oder sollte ich ihn solange stehen lassen und den Laptop nutzen ? Ich will nicht das ich mir in 3 Jahren ne neue cpu kaufen muss deswegen... Ist es nicht auch möglich solang die Spannung zu senken ? Oder was zu verringern um bis dahin ein paar Grad zu sparen ? Wie mach ich das (wenn es geht)
Mainboard ist msi z170a
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

80°C ist unbedenklich, 90°C sind unschön, aber kaputt geht gar nicht. Es liegt an Dir, ob Du den Sommer in der Sonne 
nutzen möchtest oder die CPU quälen willst, stören wird sie es nicht. Es geht um Stunden, Tage, nicht um 5 Jahre 24/7

Ich empfehle zum Anfang immer die Intel Tuning Utilities. Das ist übersichtlicher als das eine oder andere Bios.
Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)

Spannung senken geht natürlich auch direkt im Bios, lies Dich in die Funktionen ein, bevor Du irgendwas verstellst.
[Guide] Intel Skylake Overclocking Anleitung 6600K 6700K


----------



## ForsakenArcher (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Also bei dem zweiten Link versteh ich nur Bahnhof.. Denke davon lasse ich die Finger weg.
Was kann ich mit dem ersten Link (Tool) genau machen , auch die Spannung senken ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer sich einen 6700k zulegt, sollte auch für adäquate Kühlung sorgen, ein BQ DRP 3, ein Noctua D15 oder wenn es günstig sein soll, ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.



Habe den Scyth Mugen4 PCGH edition.
Geiles Teil. Aber Unterlegscheiben benutzen.


----------



## ForsakenArcher (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Ich hab mal ein Foto von meinen Einstellungen gemacht vielleicht könnt ihr da was mit anfangen 
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagewpit06bru5.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> Also bei dem zweiten Link versteh ich nur Bahnhof..


Lies Dir nur den Bereich "Spannungen" durch. Es gibt unterschiedliche Einstellmöglichkeiten.
[Guide] Intel Skylake Overclocking Anleitung 6600K 6700K

Aktuell steht Dein Board auf "Auto", also einer automatischen Spannungszuweisen je nach Last
und Frequenz. Als ersten Schritt kann man diese durch einen negativen "Offset" etwas reduzieren.
Man fängt in kleinen Schritten, z.B. 0,05V)  an, denn Abstürze sind doof, lauffähig sollte der Rechner 
bleiben. Testen mit Prime95 oder anderen Benchmarks.

Und bedenke, mit falschen Einstellungen, z.B. viel zu hohen Spannungen, zerstörst Du im Fall des
Falles die CPU. Du solltest darum verstehen, was im Text steht, oder doch lieber die Finger davon
lassen.


----------



## Fafafin (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> Ist es nicht auch möglich solang die Spannung zu senken ? Oder was zu verringern um bis dahin ein paar Grad zu sparen ?


Du kannst auch die VCore auf Auto lassen und den CPU-Takt etwas reduzieren, von 4 auf z.B. 3,6 Ghz. Das reicht immer noch, um flüssig zu spielen. Dann mal HWinfo im Hintergrund laufen lassen und Arma zocken. Nach einer halben Stunde kannst du dir dann die max. Temperaturen jedes CPU-Cores ansehen und entweder weiter drosseln oder wieder leicht den Takt anheben, je nachdem, wie die Temperaturen liegen. 
Da dein preiswertes Z170 Board für OC eh nicht viele Möglichkeiten bietet, sondern nur eingeschränktes OC bietet, ist eine WAKÜ ganz OK, aber große Taktsteigerungen würde ich nicht erwarten.


----------



## ForsakenArcher (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Wie reduzier ich den cpu Takt und verliere ich dadurch die Garantie ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Nein. Du verlierst nicht die Garantie.
Kann man ja auch schlecht beweisen. Und bei niedrigeren Takt, bzw weniger Spannung, wird der Prozessor ja auch noch geschont.


----------



## Fafafin (10. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Im Bios unter EZ-Mode -> CPU -> CPU Ratio einfach auf 36 ändern.
Dann Bios verlassen mit speichern und gut ist's. Neustart. Fertig!
Damit wird der Takt von 40x100 MHz auf 36x100 MHz reduziert.


----------



## ForsakenArcher (11. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

habs jetzt umgestellt, wird immernoch 75-85 grad heiß :/
da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder ? die temperaturen schwanken auch durchgehend von 8-15 grad


----------



## Fafafin (11. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Vielleicht sitzt der Kühler auch nicht richtig oder die Wärmeleitpaste ist nicht gut oder zu dick aufgetragen. Wie schnell dreht den der CPU-Lüfter bei 80 Grad CPU-Temperatur?


----------



## ForsakenArcher (11. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Maximal im Bios eingestellt 2200rpm


----------



## Stone_0815 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Hi Leute,

Hab auf meinem I7 6700K den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (Mit einem Lüfter) verbaut. (WLP wurde schön dünn aufgetragen)
Laut CoreTemp hat die CPU im Leerlauf um die 22-26 Grad, bei leichter Belastung (arbeiten am Desktop) kommt er so mal auf 30-35 Grad aber nur kurz, dachte eigentlich Top Werte!
Hab dann mal Prime 95 (Stress Test aller 8 Theards) laufen lassen.
Die Temperatur war gleich mal auf 70-75Grad, nach einigen Minuten sogar auf 80... Hab es dann gleich beendet.

Kann das sein?
Der i7 läuft auf dem Asus Z170 Pro Gaming.


Danke!


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Ist die neue Version von prime95 nicht schädlich für den Prozessor?
Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Stone_0815 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Das kann ich nicht beantworten, wäre mir neu! Wie meinst du schädlich? (welche Temps hast du mit deinem System? scheint ja ähnlich meinem zu sein, kannst du Prime mal kurz laufen lassen?)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ist die neue Version von prime95 nicht schädlich für den Prozessor?
> Meine da mal was gelesen zu haben.



Meinst du das hier prime95 schadlich - Google-Suche


----------



## DARPA (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Prime 28.5 nutzt FMA3, da muss die CPU halt ordentlich ackern. Das ist erstmal nicht schädlich, nur wird sie dabei wesentlich wärmer. Und je nach Kühlung können die Temps kritisch werden. 
Wobei heutige CPUs dann einfach runtertakten, so schnell geht da nix kaputt.


----------



## Stone_0815 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Also passt das schon mit dem Alpenföhn Brocken 2?  da ich finde bei Leerlauf die 25-30 grad ja recht gut sind oder? Sollte ich den Prozessor ein wenig Undervolten? 

Nur mal hier zum Thema Prime95:Nüchtern betrachtet ist Prime 95 (egal welche Version) auch nur eine Anwendung, die ein Prozessor fehlerfrei verkraften muss.


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Prime 95 gefahrlich fur ubertaktete Prozessoren? Leserbrief der Woche

Einige Tipps mit Prime.
Also wenn man seinen prozessor bis ans Limit OCed hat, kann es ungesund sein.
Lese aber den link.

Meine Temps sind beim Spielen zwischen 45 und 60 Grad.

Prime nutzt ja alle Kerne dauerhaft voll aus. Denke das da Temperaturen von 70-80 Grad normal sind.
Bin im Urlaubund kann Prime nicht testen.


----------



## Absynthe (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Hallo.
Ich habe seit letzter Woche auch einen i7 6700k (derzeit noch nicht übertaktet). Er läuft auf einem Asus Maximus VIII Ranger mit dem bequiet! Dark Rock Pro3. Im Moment (hier schreiben + Spotify Musik + Asus AI Suite zum Monitoring) habe ich 29-31°. Denke mal das ist ok. Habe vorhin allerdings mal Prime95 (aktuellste Version) laufen lassen und bin unter Vollast auf Spitzenwerte um 72° gekommen. Dabei scheint sich die CPU auch selbst pro Core auf 4,2GHz zutakten (steht zumindest so in der Asus AI Suite).
Ist das normal und akzeptabel ? Ein Freund meinte er solle maximal auf 60° unter Vollast kommen.

System:
Intel i7 6700k + be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 (+Arctic Cooling MX4)
Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
Asus GTX 660 OC (jaja Flaschenhals, wird asap getauscht)
700W be quiet Netzteil
240GB OCZ SSD
500GB WD HDD
Samsung DVD Laufwerk

Airflow hab ich auch xD vorne bläst ein 200mm Lüfter rein , nach oben bläst ein 200mm Lüfter raus und hinten sitzt ein 120mm lüfter der auch rausbläst. 

Bin mir da absolut unsicher ob das so sein muss, oder ob ich vielleicht den Kühler nochmal nachjustieren/neu draufsetzen sollte.


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Bei Spielen sind 60 möglich. Aber Prime ist ein extrem test, wo dauerhaft volle last auf allen Kernen liegt. Da wird es nun mal wärmer.
Hinzu kommt es noch drauf an, wie warm es im Gehäuse ist.
Je wärmer, desto weniger Kühlung.
Also ist eine gute Belüftung des Gehäuses sinnig


----------



## Absynthe (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Ok scheint also ganz ok zu sein. 
Danke für die Antwort großer 
War mir wie gesagt nicht sicher und hätte zur Not nochmal nachjustiert aber wenn das scheinbar ok ist, dann brauch ich ja nix zu machen. Ist das erste mal, dass ich keinen Boxed Kühler genommen habe, und war mir nicht sicher ob ich den 100% richtig aufgesetzt habe. Hatte auch mal den "tuning Wizard" im Bios durchlaufen lassen, daher wohl die 4,2GHz pro kern. Hab den Ratio nun manuell auf 40 eingestellt und nochmal Prime95 gerade am laufen und komme nicht über 60° bei maximal laufenden Lüftern. ist doch akzeptabel find ich


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Der 6700k hat einen Boost von 200mhz. Also bei besonderer Beanspruchung boostet er auf 4.2 GHz.
Das ist normalund hat nix mit Übertaktung zu tun.
Es sei den, er ist immer und konstant auf 4.2 GHz.


----------



## Absynthe (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Dann war es der Boost & Prime hat ihn eben ausgelöst  Generell wäre es (für eventuell spätere Übertaktung) gut zu wissen, wie warm darf er denn werden ? Sind (wenn der Boost aktiv ist) dann 72° ok ? Oder eher weniger ? Brauch da mal Richtwerte :O


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Kein Spiel der Welt reist den Prozessor so dermassen aus, und das permanent auf 100% ,wie Prime. Auch wenn du ihn auf 4.5 GHz übertakten solltest.


----------



## ForsakenArcher (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

aber er dürfte doch mit 2200rpm und mhz auf 3600 verringert keine 75-80 grad warm werden oder ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Wie warm ist es in deinem Gehäuse.
Ist die Wärmeleitpasterichtig drauf.
Ggf mach mal eine hochwertige drauf.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Spannung mal mit CPU-Z angesehen? Die macht die Musik und nicht der Takt.


----------



## Fafafin (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Wobei 80 Grad aber kein Risiko für die CPU darstellen. Weniger wäre zwar besser, aber bis zu deiner angestrebten Wakü wäre das im Rahmen.


----------



## ForsakenArcher (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

1.2399 volt bei 20 % auslastung ? oder wie bestimme ich das


----------



## ForsakenArcher (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

wie kann ich die gehäuse temperatur feststellen


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Spiel anmachen und auf CPU-Z schauen.
Gehäusetemperatur kannst du nur schätzen, oder eben den Sensor des Mainboards nehmen (HWMonitor bspw.)


----------



## ForsakenArcher (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

ich spiel mal ne runde und gucke dann bei den max werten, beim mainboard ist das der wert tmpin3 im hwmonitor ?


----------



## ForsakenArcher (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

tz00 : 28 grad
tz01 : 30 grad 
systin : 30 grad
tmpin3 : 80 grad


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Das sind nicht die Werte aus HWMONITOR, oder?


----------



## Fafafin (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Das Board hat definitiv keine 80 Grad, nichtmal 50 im Normalfall. Ich schaffe mit Prime und PCGH VGA-Tool im gedämmten Gehäuse max. 42 Grad auf dem Board nach 30 min.


----------



## ForsakenArcher (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

sind das auslesefehler ? oder woran liegt das ? bei 80 grad müsste da ja auch warme luft rauskommen, kommt aber nicht..

ja das sind die werte aus hwmonitor die maxwerte..
nach 2 runden zocken mit 100 spielern koth >
SSD : 30 grad
CPU : 87 grad 
GTX 1070 : 68 grad
tz00 : 28 grad
tz01 : 30 grad 
systin : 30 grad
tmpin3 : 80 grad

die max werte aus hwmonitor


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Ui, 87°C sind definitiv relativ hoch. 
80°C sind bestimmt irgendeine andere Temperatur, eher sind 28°C oder 30°C deine Mainboardtemperatur.


----------



## ForsakenArcher (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

ja ich würde ja die spannung verringern aber kein plan wie...
echt alles kacke mir macht der neue pc überhaupt kein spass ...wenn man immer angst haben muss das was kaputt geht


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Kaputt gehen wird nichts, keine Sorge. Die Temperatur ist einfach etwas sehr hoch. Schlimm ist die noch nicht, aber knapp 90° sind für meinen Geschmack einfach zu hoch.
Mal im Internet nachlesen wie man die Spannung im BIOS verändert. Davor aber noch nachsehen wie du einen CMOS Reset machen kannst, damit du weißt wie du die Einstellungen rückgängig machen kannst, falls der PC nicht mehr angeht.


----------



## Boarder1312 (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Mach mal ein Bios update.
Denke da an Sensor Probleme.
Also das die Sensoren falsche Werte ausgeben.
Falls ein aktuelles drauf ist, vielleicht ein älteres drauf spielen.


----------



## ForsakenArcher (12. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

kann man mit einem bios update was kaputt machen ? bin halt auch total der pfosten was sowas angeht


----------



## Boarder1312 (13. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Normalerweise nicht.
Das erledigt deine Boardsoftware.
Jedenfalls die von meinem asus170 board.


----------



## Stone_0815 (13. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Hallo 
Mein System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-7600K
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming

Würde gern meinen Prozessor ein Wenig Undervolten. Da er mit über 1,3V läuft bei Last, finde ich ein wenig viel (Standard Einstellungen im Bios)

Hab jetzt mal CPU Core Voltage verändert, laut Screen, aber es liegen immer noch 1,3V an. (Manual, die Spannung sollte anliegen)
Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen, was sollte daran falsch sein?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> nach 2 runden zocken mit 100 spielern
> CPU : 87 grad
> tmpin3 : 80 grad


Deutet eine schlechte Gehäusebelüftung an. Mach bitte Fotos vo allen Gehäuselüftern, vielleicht ist einer falsch rum montiert.
Es geht nichts kaputt, 87°C ist unschön, aber es sind kleine Spitzen, wenn die CPU mal aufdreht und sie verträgt 100°C.


----------



## Narbennarr (13. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



Stone_0815 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein System:
> Prozessor: Intel Core i7-7600K
> Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
> ...



womit liest du die spannung aus?


----------



## Stone_0815 (13. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

@Narbennarr
Mit CPU-Z oder HW Monitor. (Im Bios zeigt er die Volt an die ich Runter geregelt habe, aber im Windows immer gleich die 1.232 V bei Last)

LG


----------



## Pixy (14. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Ich habe seit kurzem auch ein I7 6700k, in Verbindung mit einem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3.

Mein "Problem", bzw. was mich wundert ist, dass ich ihn nicht so recht auf Temperatur bekomme.
Im idle laufen die einzelnen Kerne zwischen 21°C und 27°C,  der Schnitt liegt bei 28°C.
Die 28°C sind nicht die einzelnen Kerne sondern einfach "die" CPU Temperatur.
Ist erstmal nix besonderes, unter Last in Spielen, bekomme ich ihn nur auf 40°C - 45°C.

Auf Dauer und nach Stunden Spielzeit, sehe ich durchaus auch mal die 50°C.
Die einzelne Kerntemperatur, lese ich mit Core Temp und HWMonitore aus, diese liegen aber immer weiter unten.
Nur mit Prime95 bekomme ich die 60°C geknackt. 

Alles unübertaktet und mit einer Standardspannung von ca. 1,265V.
Wenn ich übertakte und mit 1,3V arbeite,  bekomme ich auch die 70°C mit Prime95 geknackt. 
Mich verwundern nur die im Schnitt 40Grad in Spielen.

So kühl war noch nie ein Prozessor bei mir. Normal?

Der Takt liegt dabei immer voll an, in diesem Fall also die vollen 4,2Ghz.
Entweder habe ich einfach Glück und der Kühler macht in Verbindung mit der Gehäuselüftung einen verdammt guten Job oder irgendwas stimmt nicht.

Temperaturauslese fand mit HWMonitor, Core Temp und dem EVGA PrecisionX OC Tool statt.
Diese zeigten alle gleiche Werte an.


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



Pixy schrieb:


> Ich habe seit kurzem auch ein I7 6700k, in Verbindung mit einem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3.
> 
> Mein "Problem", bzw. was mich wundert ist, dass ich ihn nicht so recht auf Temperatur bekomme.
> Im idle laufen die einzelnen Kerne zwischen 21°C und 27°C,  der Schnitt liegt bei 28°C.
> ...



Freu dich, du hast die richtige Kühlerwahl getroffen ... Mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3 kühlt man auch einen 6 Kerner wie den i7-5820K mit einer TDP von 140 Watt runter. Den i7-6700K mit seiner TDP von 95 Watt kühlst du mit dem Klotz von einem Kühler locker runter. Wenn du ihn nicht per Spannung übertaktest, dann sind die von dir erreichten Temperaturen ganz normal.

Nur mal als Beispiel. Ich habe einen ähnlichen Brocken im Rechner (Noctua NH-15D) und einen i7-5820K mit höherer TDP. Er ist bis auf "All Cores" nicht übertaktet. ... Das sind die Temperaturen nach 30 Minuten GTA V:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du siehst, erreiche ich mit einer höheren TDP auch nur 40°C.

Deswegen stehen solche Brocken wie der Dark Rock Pro 3 und der NH-15D außer in der Ästetik einer Wasserkühlung in nichts nach.


----------



## Pixy (14. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

Vielen Dank.

Deine Daten sehen sehr gut aus.
Genauso ist es bei mir eben auch. Hier im Forum liest man eben oft von "zu heiß" oder anderen "normalen" Temperaturen.
Da erschienen mir meine Temp's irgendiwe zu wenig. 

Ich werde dir nachher auch mal ein Sreen zukommen lassen, muss aber erst mal spielen. 
Jedenfalls sehen meine Kerne, genau wie bei dir, Temperaturmäßig so aus, die einzelnen Kerne kommen nicht so richtig über die 40°Grad hinaus.
Im Grunde Traumwerte und viel Potenzial zum übertakten. Allerdings werde ich jetzt, wegen 3FPS, nicht bereits von vornherein mein System ans Limit bringen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Freu dich, du hast die richtige Kühlerwahl getroffen ... Mit einem Dark Rock Pro 3 kühlt man auch einen 6 Kerner wie den i7-5820K mit einer TDP von 140 Watt runter. Den i7-6700K mit seiner TDP von 95 Watt kühlst du mit dem Klotz von einem Kühler locker runter. Wenn du ihn nicht per Spannung übertaktest, dann sind die von dir erreichten Temperaturen ganz normal.
> 
> Nur mal als Beispiel. Ich habe einen ähnlichen Brocken im Rechner (Noctua NH-15D) und einen i7-5820K mit höherer TDP. Er ist bis auf "All Cores" nicht übertaktet. ... Das sind die Temperaturen nach 30 Minuten GTA V:
> 
> ...



Wie viel Grad hast du denn im Zimmer? 15?


----------



## FortuneHunter (14. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Wie viel Grad hast du denn im Zimmer? 15?


 Ja, kam heute Morgen ungefähr hin ... Deutscher Sommer - Nachttempaerturen 6 °C


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ja, kam heute Morgen ungefähr hin ... Deutscher Sommer - Nachttempaerturen 6 °C



Was zum Teufel


----------



## Fafafin (14. August 2016)

*AW: i76700k zu heiß?*

@Stone_0815
@Pixy
Macht euren eigenen Thread auf!



ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> nach 2 runden zocken mit 100 spielern koth >
> SSD : 30 grad
> CPU : 87 grad
> GTX 1070 : 68 grad
> ...


Die 80°C könnten vom Temperatursensor im CPU-Sockel stammen. Da die SSD auch 30°C anzeigt, ist dein Gehäuse nicht zu warm und offensichtlich ausreichend belüftet.
Daher ist wirklich nur der CPU-Kühler zu schwach, das ist alles.


ForsakenArcher schrieb:


> ja ich würde ja die spannung verringern aber kein plan wie...
> echt alles kacke mir macht der neue pc überhaupt kein spass ...wenn man immer angst haben muss das was kaputt geht


Es kann nichts kaputt gehen, bevor die CPU den thermischen Tod erleidet, würde sie von sich aus den Takt drosseln.
Bei den MSI-Boards der 100€-Klasse kann man die Spannung meist nicht manuell senken sondern nur anheben. Schau mal im Bios nach, ob das bei dir auch so ist. Was du bräuchtest, wäre die VCore manuell abzusenken, d.h., einen Offset von -0,050V oder -0,100 V einzustellen. Wenn das, wie ich befürchte, nicht angeboten wird, bleiben dir eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. CPU-Takt noch weiter absenken (wobei das Board dann auch die Spannung entsprechend reduziert)
2. einen leistungsstärkeren Luftkühler und gute Wärmeleitpaste montieren. Thermalright Macho Direct Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

